
Bloomberg launches $2,000 Email Newsletters - Cmccann7
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0d10f15c-e532-11df-8e0d-00144feabdc0.html?ftcamp=rss
======
sushi
Good Luck with that. They'll need it.

